# تحذير عاجل لكل من يستخدم ماسنجر الهوتميل والياهو



## samy adl (14 يوليو 2008)

:t19:تحذير عاجل لكل من يستخدم الهوتميل والياهوو ادخل بسرعه قبل فوات الاوان؟؟:t39: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


الخبر بدوون مقدمات لانه لايحتمل التاخير 


اذا 
وصلتك اضافه من شخص اسم ايميله: 
pavlo _88 @ ******* .com 



لاتقبل واعمل له بلوك على طول لانه فايروس 

بيسرق معلومات الكمبيوتر 
ونرجو من الجميع التعاون في نشر الخبر لكل 

الكونتاكتس اللي عندك لانه اذا شخص وصل له 

اللي عندك رح ينتقل 
الفايروس لك انت بعد 
الفايروس من الكونتاكت ديرو بالكم من بعد ايميل 

(walla******/ or or/aol) احذفه في الحال 
اما في حالة فتحه فانك ستخسر ايميلك مع الباسوورد 


وستظهر عبارة تقول: انت متاخرجدا فحيا تك ليست جميلة ... 


الفايروس اكتشف حديثا من قبل قرصان اسمه مالك الحياة....رجاء ابعثها للاعزاء ...وارجو 

عدم اهمالها 

................ 


تحذير مهم لجميع مستخدمي بريد ******* 
ارجوا من الاعضاء والادارين تثبيت هذاالموضوع للأهميه 

انتشرت مؤخراً Spoofing وهمية الهدف منها عمل تسجيل الدخول للهوتميل .. 
وتم اختراق عدة مواقع عربية بهدف زرع هذه الوصلة في جهاز 
الذي يدخل هذه المواقع وذلك كله من أجل ان تذهب الى 

http://www.h0tmail/ . com 
بدلاً من 

http://www.*******.com/ 

بدون أن تشعر بأي فارق ... 

الفرق البيسط هو ان 0(صفر) بدل o .. 

والقليل الذين يدققون في ذلك .... 

هذه المواقع index طبعا المخترقون لم يفلعوا شي أبدا سوى وضع كود في بحيث يعمل اللازم ... بدون ان تشعر بشيء .. 


المخترقون اسرائليون وهم مجموعة مراهقين تسمي نفسها Kill arabs .. 

وهم الآن يتفاخرون بأنهم سرقوا ما يقارب 4000 ايميل في يومين او ثلاثة .. 

ليس لهم موقع رسمي ولكن يتواجدون في Hackerz clip .. 

والإختراق تم بطريقة بسيطة PHP ****************************** **l .. ​:t17:


----------



## samy adl (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تحذير عاجل لكل من يستخدم ماسنجر الهوتميل والياهو*

هو الى يعرف شئ هيضر اخوه ويعرفه به لايستحق حتى شكرا على التحذير على الرغم من الزوار عدد لابئس به​


----------



## mina_007 (17 أغسطس 2008)

thanx


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (17 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى كتييييييييير على التحذير وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أغسطس 2008)

[font=impact,chicago]مرسىىىىىىىىى على التحذير الهام [/font]
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على التحذير

سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## yousteka (21 أغسطس 2008)

مرسي جدا يا سامي ع التحذير

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2008)

samy adl قال:


> :t19:تحذير عاجل لكل من يستخدم الهوتميل والياهوو ادخل بسرعه قبل فوات الاوان؟؟:t39:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...





*مشكور
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## veronika (27 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسي اوي يا كليم على التحذير
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (27 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسي علي المعلومات*
*وخبر مهم فعلا*
*مشكور اخي كليم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على التحذير ​


----------



## samy adl (28 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *مشكور
> سلام المسيح
> 
> *​



اشكرك على تشجيعك ومرورك​


----------



## samy adl (28 أغسطس 2008)

veronika قال:


> *ميرسي اوي يا كليم على التحذير
> ربنا يباركك​*



اشكرك على مرورك ومع احترامى الى كليم كاتب الموضوع سامى وشكرا لعدم القراءة​


----------



## samy adl (28 أغسطس 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> ميرسى كتييييييييير على التحذير وربنا يبارك حياتك



انا مشكر لكى جدا جدا على تشجيعك ومرورك​


----------



## samy adl (28 أغسطس 2008)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا على التحذير ​



اشكرك على مرورك وتشجيعك​


----------



## علي مزيكا (31 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور على المعلومة المفيدة والرب يباركك


----------



## samy adl (31 أغسطس 2008)

علي مزيكا قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووور على المعلومة المفيدة والرب يباركك



انا بشكرك على متابعتك لموضوعاتى ولاتنسى انا تضع مشاركتك واتمنا من كل الاعضاء فى منتدانا الحبيب ان تكون انت مثل لهم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------

